# New Four Pulley Compound Slingshot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

have been busy in the workshop today.

My newest creation is another compound slingshot, this time using four pulleys, of course all of them equipped with ball bearings.

This compound slingshot is really compact, because the rubber is stored very efficiently on two rollers per band. The slingshot is just 18 cm wide (7") and 15,5 cm (6") high, but it enhances the draw length by 17 cm per side! This means there is almost no more dead play in the action, my entire draw length is used effectively.

It shoots very good. I will do a video tomorrow including some action. Will be fun!

It looks a little bit like a candle holder - but I need to find a better name than that... ideas, anyone?

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

An other masterpiece, cant wait to see the video, and how a bout 4x4 for the new name, cos its a 4 wheel drive ha ha, jeff


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

How about the astounding slingshot for a name? Or the un-believable? Don't exactly roll off the tongue though!
Looks superb as usual whatever you call it. Does it shoot as good as it's looks suggest?


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Really like the 4x4 suggestion! ****, why didn`t I think of that?!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like the 4x4 name from CHIEF shot in the foot and hand!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

4x4! Nice name. Thanks!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great shooter Jorg. JT


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like it!!! Cannot wait to see the video tomorrow. I just wish I could buy one!! I would be all over it!!

Another name suggestion: The Tandem, since the rollers move in tandem.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Now that we officially form the Fellowship of the Sling... how about "The Four Towers"?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Now that we officially form the Fellowship of the Sling... how about "The Four Towers"?










Why not?! I like it!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

WooHoo! These just keep getting better all the time. Outstanding, Joerg!









I kinda like the 4x4 name, or the 4WD (Four Wheel Drive).


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks really Good Bud! Very efficient use of a pulley system! I also like that "4X4" name for it!! COOL! Flatband


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

menorannihilator! (c) 2010 wilbanba

seriously though nice work AGAIN! it looks like its a bit top heavy from all the bearings and rollers. how does it feel?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Your slingshots keep getting better and better. Unbelievable, Joerg. from the W design to the 4 towers/4x4. You are really coming into your own with these. I just wish I could be a part of it. I wish could help get this thing into market in some way that could benefit you without jeapordizing your job.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the video:


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

An other well made video, like all the ones you do, and i like the name ha ha, jeff


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I really like 2 things about the 4x4:
(1)the way is it set up there is no twisting of the bands like on an over the top shooter, yet the bands are still as efficiently utilized letting the bands go through the frame without snapping into it.

(2)the way the bands "coat" the rollers to protect them in the event you bung your shot an a bullet hits the fork.

Are you going to continue to develop the concept?


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

My suggestion for the name of Joerg’s new slingshot is the “JEEP”. The jeep is arguably the most famous 4X4.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Are you going to continue to develop the concept?


Yes. 
First, I will add a set of guide rods so the loading is quicker.

Jörg


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Jörg, you are so close to a block and tackle pulley set up, why did you not go for that? When I saw this pictue, I was like "awe-man, that's just so close to a compound pulley setup."

I can't find a paper where the force is the elastic material, but if the same properties of a rope with a force is similar, then you are close to a block and tackle, and thus the pull and hold of the bands will be easier. Aka a real compound slingshot. Either place the band secure post on the other side and block and tackle the band around the 2 pulleys or add a third pulley and snake the banding.

I hope you do this because you are really on the cutting the edge of unwrapping the compund setup. Though I have not read about if the forces of elastic material in a block and tackle setup hold true. It should to some degee.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

How about "the Quad" for a name?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

christopher said:


> Though I have not read about if the forces of elastic material in a block and tackle setup hold true. It should to some degee.


Well, when the slingshot is drawn out, about 85% of the band is between the rollers and the pouch and can not benefit from the block and tackle setup. I personally think that therefore, it makes no sense. Block and tackle pulley systems only work with strings or chains, with as little slippage as possible.

Jörg


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice design , impressive.
How fast does it shoot ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The four roller slingshot is impressive.


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

Joerg....your are truly the master!

RIDE


----------

